# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  How will letting go affect your sales and marketing?

## richards

*We are more attractive when we let go!*

Let's take a moment and consider if there is any area of your businesses or life where you feel tension or tightness -- any area that is not flowing freely or where there appears to be a blockage.

Making more money in your business is about removing the blocks to the full free flow of energy.

Money is like everything else in the material world. It is made up of energy and it flows. The vehicle through which the energy flows is your four bodies; mental, physical, emotional, and Spiritual. So any blocks to the full free flow of money/energy in your life or business will be felt somewhere in your body in the form of tension.

Is the tension being caused by holding on too tight? If so, then to what are you holding on to?
Is it:
a pre-conceived ideaa judgmentan unfulfilled desirea need to controla fearor some other handle

Is it possible to imagine your hand releasing its hold on this handle? 

What do you think would happen if you did let go of the 'handle'? 

Is it possible to allow yourself to let a potential breakdown occur in order to make way to a breakthrough?

Can you sense how the release and liberation from tension will feel? Is it possible to see where this newly released flow of energy will lead? Are there any additional possibilities available as a result of this new-found freedom? How will it affect your sales and marketing program?

----------


## ava_camen

great advice and guide. cheers to the ts!

----------


## robinsonwang

you are wise, richards

----------


## adrianh

> The vehicle through which the energy flows is your four bodies; mental, physical, emotional, and Spiritual.


Uh huh...just as long as you have the Feng Shui of your workshop right - you can't have the headstock of the one lathe right up the tailstock of the other (unless of course you have gay lathes that share parting tools) Then there are the milling machines - there beds must face the rising sun so that they can be nice and refreshed in the morning when they rise up.

----------

